

Show HN: Find and Join activities nearby. Be truly social - anish_m
http://www.tellstreet.com/signup

======
anish_m
We were working on tellStreet for few months. Out IOS app is ready and is
waiting for Apple's blessing.

TellStreet shows you all the activities happening right now or in the
past/future at any location. You are looking for that extra player to join
your game in the park now? for a buddy to play video games at home? You found
an awesome deal in a local store and want to tell others about it? You want to
quickly pull python experts around to hack a weekend project? What ever be the
case, tell others what you are doing and and join interesting activities
around you.

Finding activities is very snappy and creating is fun too. For now, we are
pulling data from meetup to get you started. Checkout and Please leave your
feedback.

------
pythonwrapper
I can do all of these with meet up and eventbrite already. And they have a
huge audience too.

~~~
anish_m
good point. But the core philosophy of both of them are very different.
EventBrite is for organizing big events.. if you are looking for a buddy to
play video game or if you are running a garage sale, its not the platform.
Meetup is pretty close though - the core philosophy is you want to plan ahead
and find people of similar interests. you need to have a continuous meeting
groups. Its a big overhead and not a simple taks to lets say conduct a garage
sale.

I would say tellStreet is more like twitter whereas, others are more like
email groups.

------
angryasian
why would i use this when i can just use meetup.

~~~
anish_m
Thanks for asking. Yes, its somewhat similar (IMO, as similar as facebook vs
Twitter). Meetup is pretty close though - the core philosophy of meetup is you
want to plan ahead and find people of similar interests. you need to have a
continuous meeting groups. Its a big overhead and not a simple task to lets
say conduct a garage sale or find a buddy for running around a park.

I would say tellStreet is more like twitter whereas, others are more like
email groups.

~~~
angryasian
I suggest you try meetup again, as they have similar list style feeds for
global and groups you're subscribed to, exactly like twitter or your site. The
only real difference I see is you map them.

